# Not everyone gets to do this...or wants to do this!



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

Going gliding...it was a fun day.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

well...I am trying to post pics..


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure gliding is fun but I'm scared to fly, the highest I want to get is a deer stand, yes I'm waiting to see some pictures


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

getting a tow to 3000 feet.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

still climbing toward 3000 feet.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

coming back down!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

only get one shot at this...there is no power...better get it right.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

That was an amazing ride!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

can't wait to do this again!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

Cant get my pics from the cockpit to upload...still trying.


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Hoss (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun.

Hoss


----------



## nadroj18 (Jan 27, 2013)

What is the fall time from point of release? And how reactive is the glider being that is has no power, meaning is it easy to maneuver?

-Jordan


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

nadroj18 said:


> What is the fall time from point of release? And how reactive is the glider being that is has no power, meaning is it easy to maneuver?
> 
> -Jordan



Performance

    Maximum speed: 280 km/h (174 mph)
    G limits: +6.5/-4
    Maximum glide ratio: 34:1
    Rate of sink: 0.65 m/s (128 ft/min)

As you can see from the G limits it is rated for aerobatics.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Are those landings hard on wingtips?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got to do that at least once. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 15, 2013)

I got to do that once in high school. Really amazing experience!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 15, 2013)

Hoggrydr1 said:


> Are those landings hard on wingtips?



Wingtips dont touch until you are barely moving...they are made to take it and have replaceable tips.


----------



## seeker (Feb 16, 2013)

Would love to do that some day.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 17, 2013)

a couple more...


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 17, 2013)

Glider has so much "lift" you actually have to fight to keep it down until the tow plane lifts off, otherwise you can flip the tow plane....that would make for a very bad day for everyone.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 17, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome.  Stay away from power plants - some fool po-po(plural, the silly censor wouldn't let me add an "s", ) - threatened to shoot down a glider that flew over one, then arrested the poor devil, refused to let him use a phone, and refused to tell anyone where he was for many hours.  His flying club actually organized a search for him before they found out the Nazis had captured him.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 17, 2013)

You only live once!


----------

